# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  copia conforme fattura

## electra84

Buongiorno a tutti! 
su una copia conforme di una fattura  emessa interamente assoggettata a Iva e superiore a euro 77,00 ci va messa oppure no la marca da bollo da 1,81? 
Un mio cliente dice di non averla ricevuta tramite posta.. 
Io ho fatto una fotocopia apponendo la dicitura "copia conforme all'originale" con la data e firma ma stando a quanto ne so non ci va la marca...invece il mio consulente sostiene il contrario.. 
Qualcuno ha qualche riferimento legislativo? 
Grazie

----------


## SANDRA5745

1. In caso di smarrimento di una fattura o di altro documento fiscale è necessario farsi rilasciare dal fornitore del bene o del servizio copia conforme alloriginale in suo possesso che deve essere identico a quello smarrito. Il nuovo documento (che può essere una fotocopia dellesemplare in possesso del fornitore) deve riportare la dicitura: copia conforme alloriginale emesso su specifica richiesta del cliente che ha dichiarato di aver smarrito lesemplare di sua spettanza a suo tempo rilasciato, inoltre deve essere datato e firmato( Corte di Cassazione n.13605/2003). Le copie conformi seguono agli effetti dellimposta di bollo la sorte degli originali. 
2. Sono soggetti allimposta di bollo di Euro 1,81 tutti i documenti (originali o copie conformi) che riportano corrispettivi senza addebito di I.V.A. il cui importo è superiore a Euro77,47. (Corte di cassazione n.13605/2003)

----------


## electra84

Ok quindi se non ho preso un abbaglio, ho ragione io , non il mio consulente...

----------


## Bob

Quoto quanto detto da SANDRA5745. 
Ciao

----------


## trantor

una copia di fattura per operazione soggetta ad IVA sar&#224; esente da bollo, mentre una copia di fattura per operazione esente da IVA dovr&#224; essere assoggettata a bollo, se di importo superiore a 77,47€. 
La copia dichiarata conforme da notaio o altro pubblico ufficiale &#232; sempre soggetta ad imposta di bollo, nella misura di 14.62€. 
Ha ragione il tuo consulente

----------


## aneles

Se la copia viene rilasciata e dichiarata conforme da chi l'ha emessa, l'assoggettazione al bollo segue il trattamento della fattura originale, pertanto se la l'operazione era interamente soggetta iva il bollo non va messo, viceversa se l'operazione è esente iva (sì il bollo per importo superiore a 77,47.
Solo nel caso in cui la copia viene dichiarata conforme da notaio o altro pubblico ufficiale è soggetta ad imposta di bollo, nella misura di 14.62.
Per cui vale il 1° parere.

----------


## LANNA

Per me non va il bollo, se la fattura è imponibile IVA, anche se si tratta di copia conforme non va assoggettata alla marca da bollo.

----------


## Rewind

Ciao!
Perdonatemi se tiro su questo post vecchissimo, ma la domanda banalissima ancora oggi a quanto pare è oggetto di discussione. 
Sintetizzo: io invio la mia fattura originale con marca da bollo al mio cliente per raccomandata in modo che non si perda e sono sicura arrivi a destinazione. Lui insiste per la posta ordinaria ma io e il mio commercialista non siamo d'accordo: se si perde la fattura originale, che si fa? Il suo commercialista dice che "il prestatore (sarei io? non mi intendo di gergo tecnico) riproduce copia della fattura originaria con la marca". 
Tutto ciò implica però che lui debba avvisarmi della mancata ricezione della fattura originale (se per caso dimenticasse di dirmelo, la sanzione ricade principalmente su di me, no?). 
Oltre a questo, ricordo che non basta inviare per email una copia in caso di smarrimento, ma serve anche una dichiarazione che lo attesti.
Ricordo male io? 
Sinceramente non so da che parte buttarmi (finora ho sempre spedito tutto per raccomandata per non avere problemi) perché ognuno interpreta diversamente e finora nessuno mi ha fornito una normativa precisa in merito! La sto cercando da sola e spero di trovare qualcosa, però nel frattempo mi piacerebbe sentire il vostro parere da addetti ai lavori, se avete voglia di dedicarmi un minuto.  
Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Partiamo dal fatto che perdere le fatture non è vietato.  :Smile: 
IL fornitore può produrre una copia conforme della stessa, apponendone apposita dicitura. Ovviamente nella copia conforme non va il bollo, essendo già stato apposto sull'originale, andato perduto.

----------


## Rewind

> Partiamo dal fatto che perdere le fatture non è vietato. 
> IL fornitore può produrre una copia conforme della stessa, apponendone apposita dicitura. Ovviamente nella copia conforme non va il bollo, essendo già stato apposto sull'originale, andato perduto.

  Mi scuso infinitamente per l'assenza ma nell'ultimo periodo non sono più entrata per vari motivi  :Frown: 
Di solito non scappo dopo aver strappato il consiglio di un addetto ai lavori per poi sparire come una meteora  :Big Grin: 
Ti ringrazio per la conferma a una questione così banale, però ero curiosa di avere pareri  :Smile:  eh già, se si perde...si perde, amen ehehe!
Se può interessare, il mio commercialista mi ha detto di apporre in fattura la dicitura "Imposta di bollo assolta sull’originale. ID XXXXX" aggiungendo il codice della marca da bollo che ho incollato sulla fattura originale. Inoltre, mi pare di aver letto che tale dicitura sia diventata obbligatoria, ma non ne sono sicura.
Grazie ancora per la risposta.

----------

